# sanguinius vs horus YOUR SAY????



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

i was looking through loads of stuff concering the heresy 
an i was wondering before sanguinius confronted horus 
he fought a giant bloodthrister of knorne 
and stil confronted horus after 

i was just wondering what you guys think 
if sanguinius never fought in the battle an fought horus mano o mano 
both fresh an at there fullist power would horus still have won 
and if he still did would he have won so easily 

because in my personnal opinion sanguinius would have killed horus but would have died from wounds he had suffered 

so either way sanguinius would have died IMO

well thanks for looking


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sanguinius had days to recover inbetween. He died, because he hesitated - either he didn't want to strike down his brother, or he thought of betraying the Emperor. Either way, it's his fault the Emperor's a Stephen Hawking tribute act.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

ok what if he didnt hesistate 
an sanguinis had to fight through the demon infested ship that horus was 
didnt he so he had wounds from there 
an i fought horus asked him to join him then sang attacked


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

No-one else was there. For all we know, Sanguinius and Horus had a beer, and played strip poker. I certainly don't think Horus would have taken down a raging Sanguinius easily - perhaps at all. That's why I don't think he was angry when he got to Horus.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally, I think The Angel made the Same mistake as his Father.

He probably wasn't readily able to strike down one of his brothers, even after everything had happened. I can't imagine its easy to kill your own Brother, no matter the circumstances.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

true point 
but i wanna know if sang was in his rage state do you think he would have defeated horus


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Have you seen a Death Company marine in action?!? Sanguinius could take down the Wolf if he went berserk!


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

i think horus was a idoit anyways 
only reason he didnt get killed early because of brotherly love an he hid behind it 
emp an sang could have absolutly raped him but because they 'loved' him 
the idiot used it against them
which was smart but come on be a true warrior
killed sang 
almost kill emp 

btw guy is it true that the emp is like dying becuase the golden throne is failing or somthing


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, and yeah, it's true...but that might be a good thing. Eldrad's death was worse..:cray:


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

i heard eldrad was still alive in some way his spirit still fighting or some stuff like that


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's...hazy. The youngest of his proteges believes so, but for him to survive is perhaps even beyond his vast abilities. Certainly, if anyone can survive being disembodied like that, it's Eldrad. If he can recombine enough of his consciousness into a Spirit Stone he can become a Wraithlord - but he'll never feel the grass between his toes again, that's for sure!


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

but he would be one badass wraithlord 
haha a wraithlord psyki hero 
RUN AWAY!!!!!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Eldrad's death was worse..:cray:


Surely you mean the destruction of Eldrad's body? He's been alive way to long to be fobbed off like that... 

*_dons the Arny voice_*
He'll be back


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

could he have taken horus ? i would still go with no, horus has four chaos gods at his back pulling his strings,people seem to forget that, he's not making his own choices and the chaos gods are not going to let there very intricate plan to fubar humanity fail because some red fella with wings wants to take it outside.

prior to him turning to chaos it may have been a different matter, but at that battle nobody but the emperor himself was capable of doing the job


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I agree with the above. Horus may not have been a combat monster so much as a great leader, but by the time that he came to Terra he was more favoured by the Chaos pantheon than Abaddon has ever been. If regular chaos space marines can sicken and terrify mortal men by their presence alone, I can't imagine what Horus would have been like.

Had Sanguinius succumbed to his madness, I think that Khorne would have claimed him at that moment. The powers of chaos were probably stronger there than any other point of normal space before or since.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Sanguinius isn't in the same league. The Emperor's favour is kinda wimpy compared to four gods backing you up. If Sanguinius had a few more primarchs with him, maybe. Other than that...


bitsandkits said:


> at that battle nobody but the emperor himself was capable of doing the job


 Even the emperor got reduced to a vegetable. If Horus hadn't had his little moment of compassion, the Imperium would be a bunch of burning rubble. IHO, Horus was stronger, but got randomly unlucky. By rights, the imperial planets should have ended up with a different lord, it just didn't work out.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Horus was stronger, but got randomly unlucky. By rights, the imperial planets should have ended up with a different lord, it just didn't work out.


Think you have that one a little mixed up dude. The Big E could have frazzled Horus at any moment he wanted.

Even after being beaten to shit by Horus (this is because he hasn't fought back) he still _Destroys_ Horus in one fell swoop. Totally eradicated, no soul, no nothing. After all that he doesn't even get to rub shoulders with Daemons in the Warp.

The Emp could have done that at any moment.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Sanguinius would've gotten slapped either way. I doubt any of the Primarchs could've stood up to Horus at the height of his chaotic power.

As for Eldrad, don't worry, he'll be return as the support act on Elvis's comeback tour.


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Sanguinius isn't in the same league. The Emperor's favour is kinda wimpy compared to four gods backing you up. If Sanguinius had a few more primarchs with him, maybe. Other than that... Even the emperor got reduced to a vegetable. If Horus hadn't had his little moment of compassion, the Imperium would be a bunch of burning rubble. IHO, Horus was stronger, but got randomly unlucky. By rights, the imperial planets should have ended up with a different lord, it just didn't work out.



I suggest that you read the Visions of Heresy. The big book that helps outline the major points of the Horus Heresy. It even goes as far as to describe in detail the events that happened during the battle with Horus. The Emperor was so shocked at his sons betrayal that he still felt nothing but compassion for him and so he didnt fight back. So Horus basically kicks the shit out of the Emperor until a Custodian distracts Horus. That gave the Emperor all the time he needed to destroy Horus's mind.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

And the remorseless killing of the Custodian, s what showed the big E that Horus could not be turned back.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Personally I didn't like the spin the heresy books put on Horus. I mean he was a primarch one of the strongest who at his height was the living conduit for the four chaos gods. Perhaps the emperor could have struck him down at any point, but Sanguinious no I think not. Remember it wasn't mortal wounds that killed Horus it was the sodden desperate death throw of someone who was a virtual god that destroyed him completely. To put things into perspective it was primarily the exertion of this act that almost completely killed the emperor, not any physical wounds. After all it takes almost complete obliteration to kill a primarch. 

On a interesting side not I believe the reason the chaos gods never directly tried to kill the emperor is the same reason they can't kill each other. And the way the fluff points it seems to be that the area around terra is what any of the gods realms are in the warp. In other words if they tried to attack directly their powers would dwindle as they reached out across the warp into the emperors warp shadow. This could also be the reason why Horus was not as strong as a avatar of chaos unified would could have been.


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

Sanguinius couldnt go in to a rage state like the death company, cos they go in to the rage state when they see his death before a battle.


----------

